
Cross-signing and End-to-end Encryption by Default is HERE - todsacerdoti
https://matrix.org/blog/2020/05/06/cross-signing-and-end-to-end-encryption-by-default-is-here
======
mathnmusic
Have to give it to Matrix devs. Despite various roadblocks, they have finally
delivered the holy trinity of messaging systems: Encryption, Federation and
not-terrible design.

Great UX will take more contributors: both developers and designers. I hope
more of us here adopt it ourselves first. The ability to have bridges to
existing chat systems like IRC, Slack, Gitter etc sounds quite useful.

